# A Walk Down The Drive, German Shepherd and Northern Inuit, 6 months old(PIC Heavy!)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

We had lovely weather today so i thought i could make some good pictures and i ended up making so many!

Everytime i look at these i feel like crying as im so happy having my 2 and dont know what i would do without them!

Sorry i put up so many pics at once but i hope u enjoy them and thank u for looking xx

They are not in order thats why the dogs look so dirty at the beginning haha


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

great pics! dogs look made up to have such a great place to run and explore! i like the one where theyre running together and teeth are bared!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

mr.stitches said:


> great pics! dogs look made up to have such a great place to run and explore! i like the one where theyre running together and teeth are bared!!


Thanks 

The pic with the teeth shows exact how maya got cobi under control and he lets her do with him whatever she wishes lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great pictures Natik, they look like they are having a great time..*


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely dogs.....great pics.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Great pictures Natik, they look like they are having a great time..*


Thanks janice and freespirit!
They seem to enjoy the cold weather :thumbup1:
Maya was crunching the ice and cobi couldnt keep his tongue away from the ice too hehe


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

theyre lovely, looks like they're having lots of fun!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's they are both so sweet


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

super pics !!:thumbup: very similar to mine


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hi natik just out of interest where did you get the shepherd from ?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

discusdan said:


> hi natik just out of interest where did you get the shepherd from ?


Thanks noushka, carol and discusdan! :thumbup1:

We have got cobi from an breeder in leicester


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

ah right i just noticed you were in lincolsnhire


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

yesterday i have been going through the baby pics of my dogs and i nearlly fell from the chair 
I couldnt believe how tiny they used to be and i can hardly remember them that size


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw may I say. I love your Shepherd!! 

Lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful! I love the second picture where they are sat on the hay lol


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

such happy dogs


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

lovely pics looks like there having a ball


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Im glad u liked the pics


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

They look so full of joy - great photos.


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

They are stunning dogs, just checked out your cat too - Hugo Boss - he is an absolute stunner, with attitude!!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

God Nat are they really 6 months already , how time flys they look nice and healthy too lovely dogs


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pics and stunning dogs  Looks like they really enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> God Nat are they really 6 months already , how time flys they look nice and healthy too lovely dogs


Thanks! Yes, its unbelievable how fast time goes by and i feel like i have them since forever  They stopped growing now a little bit but maybe im just thinking that haha 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You have two dogs to be proud of there, they are gorgeous and so playful.

Sue


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

GORGEOUS pics


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

sskmick said:


> You have two dogs to be proud of there, they are gorgeous and so playful.
> 
> Sue





Tigerkatz said:


> GORGEOUS pics


Thanks! 
I am really proud of them as they doing so well


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## crazeek (Dec 10, 2008)

fantastic dogs loving the action shots


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks! 
I think i will be framing one of these pictures just not too sure which one lol


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing beats a walk with dogs that really enjoy being out 
you have a lovely area too, great open space.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

what fine examples of there breeds. they look awesome! and happy. you must be proud! there beautiful.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Stunning dogs - great pics Natik. Not suprised you are proud of them.
Lovely area you are in lots of nice fields to get muddy in


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kobi is the GSD type I like.. he's goin to be a big lad.. more growing to be done I reckon!

They look like the best of friends!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

What camera have you used to capture these action shots? they are fantastic and really clear.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all! They are really special dogs with fantastic temperaments! 

I use a canon 40d but im still learning how to use it and just figured out that day how to manage to make moving pictures without them being blurry


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

both fantastic dogs,i obviously love the gsd,looks really healthy and happy.


----------

